# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  متى بتنزل العلامات على النت ؟؟

## الاء

بليززززز احكولي ؟؟؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

بجوز بكره او الي بعده

----------


## حسناء الربيع

الاكيد انه بس نبلش ب :Smile:  :Smile: الفصل التاني بكونوا طالعين

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اليوم طلعو العلامات

----------


## الامبراطور

ما اعتقد بدها 3-4 ايام

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

هيهيهيهيهيهيهي انا ما بستنى العلامات لتيجيني عالنت انا رحتلها برجلي والحمد لله وبفضل من الله دائما وابدا..... علامات ترضي مستوى دراستي لهذا الفصل فلقد نجحت بمادة مقاومة المواد وبالنتيجة B لم اكن اطمح بها لاكثر من D ...الحمدلله طلعت من رجال المقاومة

وهون اوجه سؤالي الاول لخالد الجنيدي :نجحت بالاستاتيكا او لأ ؟؟؟

سؤالي الثاني :بما انو الكلية في تطور ملحوظ ليش ما بنطور بمجال الانترنت كمان وبتصير كليتنا العزيزة تنزل العلامات اول بأول على الانترنت مش كلها مع بعض زي باقي الجامعات اللي بتنزل العلامات اول ما تتصلح من الدكتور... يعني انا امتحنت انجليزي قبل 3 اسابيع ليش ما نزلت العلامة ...شو السبب من وين التقصير ...سؤال موجه لعميد كلية الحصن وبدي اجابة ؟؟!!!!

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

تفضل اطلع يا زعبي على مكتب العميد حسب الوقت المخصص الك واسأله وجها لوجه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_هيهيهيهيهيهيهي انا ما بستنى العلامات لتيجيني عالنت انا رحتلها برجلي والحمد لله وبفضل من الله دائما وابدا..... علامات ترضي مستوى دراستي لهذا الفصل فلقد نجحت بمادة مقاومة المواد وبالنتيجة B لم اكن اطمح بها لاكثر من D ...الحمدلله طلعت من رجال المقاومة

وهون اوجه سؤالي الاول لخالد الجنيدي :نجحت بالاستاتيكا او لأ ؟؟؟

سؤالي الثاني :بما انو الكلية في تطور ملحوظ ليش ما بنطور بمجال الانترنت كمان وبتصير كليتنا العزيزة تنزل العلامات اول بأول على الانترنت مش كلها مع بعض زي باقي الجامعات اللي بتنزل العلامات اول ما تتصلح من الدكتور... يعني انا امتحنت انجليزي قبل 3 اسابيع ليش ما نزلت العلامة ...شو السبب من وين التقصير ...سؤال موجه لعميد كلية الحصن وبدي اجابة ؟؟!!!!
_


 الله اعلم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (51):  :Eh S(15): نزلت يا جماعه نزلت :SnipeR (51):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## آلجوري

> نزلت يا جماعه نزلت


*ويا ريتها ما نزلت ... نكدت علي يومي*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
> _ويا ريتها ما نزلت ... نكدت علي يومي_


 :Db465236ff:  بالعكس والله طللعت رافع التراكمي :SnipeR (62): 

يالله معوضه :Smile:

----------


## Sc®ipt

اي والله يا ريتها ما نزلت

----------


## The Gentle Man

الحمد لله الي نزلن
والله مش مصدق حالي 
ماده راسب فيها 100% والحمد لله ناجح وعلامة رائعه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

جربت هذا الشعور جنتل مان شعور جدا رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع :SnipeR (7):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اقتباس:

_ 
سؤالي الثاني :بما انو الكلية في تطور ملحوظ ليش ما بنطور بمجال الانترنت كمان وبتصير كليتنا العزيزة تنزل العلامات اول بأول على الانترنت مش كلها مع بعض زي باقي الجامعات اللي بتنزل العلامات اول ما تتصلح من الدكتور... يعني انا امتحنت انجليزي قبل 3 اسابيع ليش ما نزلت العلامة ...شو السبب من وين التقصير ...سؤال موجه لعميد كلية الحصن وبدي اجابة ؟؟!!!!
_


 انا بدي اجاوبك 
لان جامعتنا العزيزة تعتمد في العلامات على نظام الترحيل فيجب ادخال العلامات دفعة واحدة وترحيلها ايضا دفعة واحدة

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (7):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

http://registration.huson.edu.jo:777...ery/index.html

----------

